# Moving to barcelona and in need for help!



## Chris_33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm moving to Barcelona at the end of the month and I'm looking for a room to stay. I want to share a flat with one or two girls and I want to know which areas would be suitable for me. My budget is not big so I'd like something not too expensive.

I'll be working in Barcelona and my job is close to barceloneta. Could you suggest me areas that i can rent a place? I don't mind areas that are not in the centre as long as they are close to a metro station. I know that the centre is more expensive so better a little bit more far.

I also saw that there are "metro zones". The first zone is only the centre?

Thanks a lot! If you know any sites where I can look for a place to stay feel free to send them to me


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Chris, I too would love to share a flat with one or two girls, but I'm guessing that would be shooting too high.

.... Just a thought, but perhaps you might like to add your gender - I'm sure you might have a little more luck if you were a girl looking to share an apartment with other girls ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Chris, I too would love to share a flat with one or two girls, but I'm guessing that would be shooting too high.
> 
> .... Just a thought, but perhaps you might like to add your gender - I'm sure you might have a little more luck if you were a girl looking to share an apartment with other girls ?


Chris _could _be a girl.............


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

That's my point exactly. If Chris tells us either way maybe those Girlies in Barcelona might be abke to decide whether to offer their spare room or not ...


----------



## Chris_33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes that could be useful. So I'm a 25 year old girl. Looking for girls at around the same age (23-33). I'm not trying to find roomates from this forum just advices for areas to live and links.

Thanks again


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome 

You can have a look here for rooms - Loquo Barcelona Community | classifieds for apartments rooms jobs personals for sale events - it's like a Gumtree type thing. We didn't use it ourselves, so no personal experience. Usual things apply of not handing over any money before seeing the room, etc!

As for areas to live, Barceloneta is nice but apartments there tend to be very small as it is very small. Gracia is really nice and popular with young people I think. We live in Guinardo which is quieter and lots of families. I hear Eixample is also nice. We were told to avoid the old town (Cuitat Vella, Gotic, El Born) - very pretty but lots of tourists and pickpockets!

As for the metro, zone 1 covers the main city areas and includes the airport. I _think_ that anywhere on the metro is zone 1 - we live near the end of a line and are certainly zone 1.

You'll love Barcelona  If you have any other questions, I'll do my best to answer


----------



## Chris_33 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello! Thanks for the tips  I have another question. Since I'm coming by myself I'd like to transport one of my luggages with a transport company. Do you happen to know any?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

You're welcome 
I don't know about moving suitcases... we're going to use this site Parcel2Go | Courier Services | Express Parcel Delivery Company to have some things sent over. 
Perhaps someone else knows more about sending luggage, or you can put the dimensions into the site above.


----------



## TomServo (Nov 11, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> As for the metro, zone 1 covers the main city areas and includes the airport. I _think_ that anywhere on the metro is zone 1 - we live near the end of a line and are certainly zone 1.


Absolutely spot on. All Metro lines are zone 1. To get to zone 2, you have to go as far south as Garraf and as far north as Masnou.

It certainly ain't small


----------

